# Spawning triggers for severums



## GopherWacker93 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey all i have a 55gal SA tank with 3 Severums 2 red severums about 4inches each and 1 green severum 2inches. i Have 2 kribenses breeding pair(yes i know they arnt SA but are very addaptive to PH) I was wondering what spawning triggers and tricks you guys use i have been doing a high protien diet with water temp rase and a water change and that seems to work for the kribenses but im wondering what i can do for my severums. 
PS. . . I know i have a male but i cant tell if i have a female i see him and the other Red Severum lip lock sometimes. But i have heard they are VERY picky of their partners. 
Thanks for any help. :thumb:


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

I am guessing that if you have three Sevs in a 55 then they are not old enough to breed yet. They will likely grow too large to remain comfortable enough to breed in that tank IMO. How large are they?


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

I've found that a big water change and leaving a computer on accidentally overnight (faux moonlight) can trigger spawning.

One of our green females is quite the hussie. I think she'd spawn with an old shoe.

Though it does sound like yours are too young. My advice is just to just wait and see. Spawning is neat to see, but it presents the problem of what to do with fry. I'm glad that I've got a pair that'll spawn, but I'm also glad that they haven't produced fry.... yet. I just don't have any more room! 

-Ryan


----------



## GopherWacker93 (Feb 8, 2010)

my redgolds are 4inches and my green is 2inches. what size tank would you reccomend for a pair of severums?


----------



## spxsk (Mar 29, 2006)

I have my pair in a 90 Gallon and it is not really large enough for the female to get away from the aggression the male shows during breeding time. I have built her a rock cave that he cannot get in for the most part and still it is not enough. I would recommend a 5 or 6 foot tank for a pair, but others will tell you that smaller is OK. Nothing smaller than a 75 at the very least. They get pretty big.


----------



## GopherWacker93 (Feb 8, 2010)

ok thanks. i just got a job at a lfs so when i get some checks ill get one. Any seggustions on SA cichlid i can put in the 55gal that will breed.


----------

